# Sorpresa, el programa de Wyoming se queda sin audiencia.



## dapman (30 Ene 2022)

Lo sorprendente es que tuviera alguna.









Wyoming, quién te ha visto y quién te ve


Es jueves y comienza El Intermedio' en La Sexta. Su presentador, 'el gran Wyoming', aparece en escena para contar la anécdota de unos botánicos soviéticos que




www.vozpopuli.com





Y hay que reconocer que el personaje es gracioso. Hace eones yo mismo lo escuchaba de vez en cuando. Pero es desamasiado sesgado, demasiado fanático, ve el mundo desde un punto de vista tan extremo que solamente a los de su secta puede gustar.


----------



## François (30 Ene 2022)

Esto

"O quizás porque el humor sesgado que practica el showman madrileño es menos efectivo cuando gobierna la izquierda y la mayoría de los ataques siguen dirigiéndose hacia la derecha."


----------



## NIKK (30 Ene 2022)

Hace años dejé de ver al subnormal este.


----------



## Blackmoon (30 Ene 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que tuviera alguna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se habrá quedado sin dinero para pagar a quien decía que tenía audiencia


----------



## dapman (30 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Se habrá quedado sin dinero para pagar a quien decía que tenía audiencia



Este hombre ha amasado una pequeña fortuna dedicando su vida a criticar a los que lograban una fortuna. Vamos, lo normal que cualquier personaje de izquierdas que consiga sus objetivos.


----------



## thanos2 (30 Ene 2022)

Un ricachón terrateniente hipócrita rico ridiculizando a gente de su clase social, haciéndose pasar por un defensor del pueblo.


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Ene 2022)

La Montañer la más sabia que se alejó de toda esa basura


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ene 2022)

El consumo en televisión cae a mínimos históricos en 2021


Se han registrado 206 minutos de media por espectador, la cifra más baja desde 1993




www.lasprovincias.es


----------



## Funciovago (30 Ene 2022)

Nadie ve la televisión, me hace mucha gracia cuando dicen "esta semana hemos sido líderes de audiencia"...¿ líderes ?, pero si cualquier canal de un niño rata en youtube tiene más audiencia que todos ellos juntos.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ene 2022)

​


----------



## Tales90 (30 Ene 2022)

No le sienta bien que gobierne la izquierda. Cuando gobierna la derecha tiene material para parar un tren, cuando gobierna la izquierda pues como no hace chistes de ellos se queda rápido sin material.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (30 Ene 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que tuviera alguna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para ser un cómico tiene esa mirada de las mil yardas que lo delata como Sonderkommando o informador del NKVD

Estos mamporreros del régimen (de cualquier régimen) valen para todo y se adaptan como nadie.

*Wyoming ayer era del 0pus Dei* (como Fernando Simón) y hoy, un resilente socialista. Hay que ser camaleónico y saber diversificar, servir a los de siempre _caiga quien caiga._







El castucillo podría haber sido 'carnicero" en los balcanes, lapidador en Afganistán, o participar en experimentación animal "por placer". Lo que les falta de empatía les sobra de actuación.


----------



## FilibustHero (30 Ene 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> No le sienta bien que gobierne la izquierda. Cuando gobierna la derecha tiene material para parar un tren, cuando gobierna la izquierda pues como no hace chistes de ellos se queda rápido sin material.



Bueno, siempre le quedará el #noalaguerra y #OTANnobasesfuera, que eso le da mucho juego a los progres.

Ah no, que eso tampoco


----------



## damnit (30 Ene 2022)

François dijo:


> Esto
> 
> "O quizás porque el humor sesgado que practica el showman madrileño es menos efectivo cuando gobierna la izquierda y la mayoría de los ataques siguen dirigiéndose hacia la derecha."



efectivamente. Este fantoche se hizo famoso precisamente con su mierda de programa gracias a los años que Aznar estuvo en el gobierno. No hay más


----------



## damnit (30 Ene 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> La Montañer la más sabia que se alejó de toda esa basura



No te creas esa milonga. A esa tía le dio un aire y se piró porque está totalmente zumbada.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (30 Ene 2022)

He leído algún titular en el que dice que "le captaron en el Opus y tonteó con la falange de joven"

No hijo, no. Un angoleño no es sueco por vivir un año a pensión completa multiculturalizando Escandinavia, y quién nace en una familia "espesial" y continua mamporreando toda su trayectoria para diferentes regímenes, se jubilará con honores castuzos.


----------



## dapman (30 Ene 2022)

Cuidado que la tv tiene todavía una influencia masiva. Y ten en cuenta la pirámide de población española. Su influencia en los votos sigue siendo masiva.


----------



## todoayen (30 Ene 2022)

Sigue haciendo su programa de siempre :"caiga quien caiga siempre que sea de derechas".


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Ene 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que tuviera alguna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Al principio de todo le hicieron una entrevista y en ella dijo textualmente "A mí, por el intemedio, no me preguntéis: yo llego, leo el guión y me voy".

Recuerdo en que en mi casa se veía "el Intermedio" en los intermedios de "El Gato al Agua" y a nadie le molestaba ninguno de los dos programas.

La fanatización de la cadena filtró su público hacia el sector de audiencia más fanatizado, y mantener una audiencia fanática te cuesta la escasa moderación que puedas tener. Me sabe mal por el personaje, podría haber sido otro Santi Millán de la vida, graciosete con tus fans y tus detractores que hacen una suma cero, pero se ha quedado para putita del discurso giliprogre, encima, sin gracia. De ahí no se puede remontar, porque cuando se cansen de jugar con él ya no tendrá ningún público.


----------



## dapman (30 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> No te creas esa milonga. A esa tía le dio un aire y se piró porque está totalmente zumbada.



Eso parece. La chica se creyó muy importante y pensó en volar libre, sin darse cuenta que todo su éxito se debía a volar en la bandada de Wyoming.
Aparte, vaya fracaso de cirugía, con lo guapa que era.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (30 Ene 2022)

Sus automonologos de giliprogre solo le podian hacer gracia a él y a sus gilimongers.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> El consumo en televisión cae a mínimos históricos en 2021
> 
> 
> Se han registrado 206 minutos de media por espectador, la cifra más baja desde 1993
> ...





ciberecovero dijo:


> ​












Diciembre fue el mes de menor consumo televisivo de la historia


Antena 3 repite como líder por segundo mes y los canales de pago baten récord de audiencia



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Scire (30 Ene 2022)

Para conocer realmente, o más aproximadamente, la audiencia de un programa, sería más fiable saber cuánto pagan por un espacio publicitario.

No tengo los datos, pero me gustaría ver a cuánto se paga hoy y a cuánto hace 5 o 10 años.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo uno de sus primeros programas, en Telemadrid, se llamaba "La noche se mueve", creo, y estaba bien, incluso interesante.
Pero de eso hace décadas y décadas, ahora lo que hace da ascopena, básicamente. Una caricatura que creo que hasta hace daño a las ideas que dice defender.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (30 Ene 2022)

Bueno, siempre puede vivir de su verdadera pasión: la especulación inmobiliaria...
Hay que ser borrico para ser de izquierdas y seguir los sermones de Don Piso...jajajaja


----------



## Dmtry (30 Ene 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que tuviera alguna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracioso? Pero si tiene la gracia en el ojete con esos chistes malos totalmente sesgados y de guión. Algunos lo consideran humor inteligente...


----------



## BogadeAriete (30 Ene 2022)

Aparte de sesgado, se le nota de cojones al WYOMING que lo hace desganado, en automático. Algó deberá a sus amos de MIERDAPRO que esta ahi como una momia vegetando....

Caso aparte es el SUBNORMAL PROFUNDO SIN PUTA GRACIA del Dani Mateo, que le han trasplantado a Zappeando a dar puto asco, o la bichopalo sin puta graciaprogredemier de la Thais Villa. Ambos despreciables y tiranucables, no por sectarios, sino por falta de gracia.

Pero vamos, mi opinon se basa en cuando hago zapping y me tarda 3 segundos en cambiar de la Secta a la siguiente cadena. No consumo mierda de Roures.


----------



## zirick (30 Ene 2022)

El progresismo se está quedando sin audiencia


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (30 Ene 2022)

Lleva unos 40 años haciendo el mismo numerito: ridiculizando a Franco, Iglesia Católica, partidos de derecha nacional y símbolos españoles.

Y va de progre, cuando es un especulador inmobiliario.


----------



## Gusman (30 Ene 2022)

Hacer comedia y chistes riendose de su audiencia tarde o temprano pasa factura. 
Hadta los borregos se dan cuenta.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Ene 2022)

Cuando mueran todos los viejos, muchas cosas en este país van a cambiar. Desde la TV hasta las tiendas, bares, etc. se va a ir todo a tomar por culo, ya que los jóvenes no consumimos nada de eso.


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Ene 2022)

François dijo:


> Esto
> 
> "O quizás porque el humor sesgado que practica el showman madrileño es menos efectivo cuando gobierna la izquierda y la mayoría de los ataques siguen dirigiéndose hacia la derecha."



Es que se le nota contenido. 
Sabe que cualquier cosa en que patine es carne de meme y eso limita mucho el recorrido. 
Twitter hace mucho daño.


----------



## Hermericus (30 Ene 2022)

¿Aun sigue el Wyoming en la tele????

Debe ser bastante viejo ya.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (30 Ene 2022)

Franco esta muerto JAJAJAJJAJAA El PP roba JAJAJAJAJA los fachas JAJAJJAJAJA.

Es el humor 190 del millonetis de Guarroming.

Trabaja hijo de la gran puta, trabaja y genera bienes y servicios o muerete pedazo de hijo de puta.

A gente asi le expropiaba pero rapido, tanto vago con infulas, me cago en la puta.


----------



## Vctrlnz (30 Ene 2022)

Deje de verlo hará unos 10 años o mas, por sus continuos ataques a la iglesia católica ( nunca a los terroristas moros)


----------



## astroman (30 Ene 2022)

las nuevas generaciones ya no ven este tipo de programas a la tv le queda una decada como mucho,tic tocks,imstagraman redes sociales y el metaverso sera la puntilla.


----------



## dapman (30 Ene 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Al principio de todo le hicieron una entrevista y en ella dijo textualmente "A mí, por el intemedio, no me preguntéis: yo llego, leo el guión y me voy".
> 
> Recuerdo en que en mi casa se veía "el Intermedio" en los intermedios de "El Gato al Agua" y a nadie le molestaba ninguno de los dos programas.
> 
> La fanatización de la cadena filtró su público hacia el sector de audiencia más fanatizado, y mantener una audiencia fanática te cuesta la escasa moderación que puedas tener. Me sabe mal por el personaje, podría haber sido otro Santi Millán de la vida, graciosete con tus fans y tus detractores que hacen una suma cero, pero se ha quedado para putita del discurso giliprogre, encima, sin gracia. De ahí no se puede remontar, porque cuando se cansen de jugar con él ya no tendrá ningún público.



Muy de acuerdo con usted.
Pero lo de jugar con él... Ya tiene una edad, lleva toda la vida y se ha forrado. Si se jubila mañana no le ha ido mal la vida...


----------



## perrosno (30 Ene 2022)

Por mi como si cierra y se pone a pedir en una esquina de Lavapiés.


----------



## Chortina Premium (30 Ene 2022)

Creo que no paso más de 20-30 minutos al dia viendo la tele, ya no es cuestión de la escoria de guarroming es que la televisión que hemos conocido se va a la mierda, quedará para ver películas en plataformas y navegar por internet


----------



## estupeharto (30 Ene 2022)

Que se vayan a la mierda todos esos parásitos de las telemierdas. Manipulando y engañando a los viejos mientras se llenan los bolsillos. Muchos se habrán metido el veneno siguiendo las recomendaciones de las teles mercenarias. Se han cargado su propia audiencia. A la mier


----------



## Educo Gratis (30 Ene 2022)

No pasa nada, este tiene 15 pisos rentando... ya ha robado suficiente.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (30 Ene 2022)

Me da cierta esperanza en el futuro de este país.


----------



## josesumm (30 Ene 2022)

Hasta que no vuelva a gobernar la derecha no volverá a subir su audiencia.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (30 Ene 2022)

josesumm dijo:


> Hasta que no vuelva a gobernar la derecha no volverá a subir su audiencia.



Si gobierna Fracasado puede despedir a los guionistas y comprarse otro piso con lo que se ahorra en nóminas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

El programa de wyoming tenía sentido cuando la sexta era goltv.

Daban un "telediario" desenfadado de 15 minutos y tenía su sentido

Ahora que la sexta es "telediario" desde las 9 de la mañana hasta las 22 horas, pues no tienen que contar que no se haya dicho ya en la cadena

Además, un programa desgasta y sin cambios relevantes durante tantos años pues pierden el contacto con la gente

El programa de Risto, pretendía ser un intermedio (noticias con humor) y sólo remonta su escasa audiencia a base de crear polémicas y azuzarlas en las redes sociales mediante bots


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Si gobierna Fracasado puede despedir a los guionistas y comprarse otro piso con lo que se ahorra en nóminas.



Al que hace los vídeos tipo remix le tendrá que subir el sueldo, porque se le acumulará faena


----------



## Salva Nos Deus (30 Ene 2022)

Wyoming no es el problema. El problema es el tarugo separatista que le acompaña y que se cree el recolmo del humor inteligente.


----------



## juster (30 Ene 2022)

ESE MIERDA NO VALE NADA ....


----------



## fayser (30 Ene 2022)

No sé si tiene gracia o no ese subnormal porque no le veo desde hace diez años por lo menos.

Ni a él ni ninguna mierda de la TDT.


----------



## Redwill (30 Ene 2022)

Desde caiga quien caiga no me ha vuelto hacer gracia, y ya son bastantes años


----------



## Joaquim (30 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Que se muera ya la puta tele!!


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Ene 2022)

Hizo un trabajo divertido en 'Caiga quien caiga', y tampoco se llevó los laureles porque Arturo Valls, Pablo Carbonell y Juanjo de la Iglesia para mí tenían más miga que Wyoming.

Quitaron el programa porque era demasiado caro para hacer menos de un 20% (un 20% para Telecinco en 2001 era alarmante) y se fue de ahí diciendo que "lo echó Aznar". Y logró que su mentira, al repetirla tanto, se la tragase mucha gente.

El resto de su carrera no hizo nada interesante. No vale un duro como personaje televisivo. No tiene gracia. No sabe improvisar. No habla sin leer. No es nadie. Es un pelele como Buenafuente, que es otro que tal baila.

En 'Tómbola' hacían un programa de cuatro horas sin una puñetera línea de guión y con el audímetro a reventar. La Secta jamás produjo un programa en directo que no estuviese totalmente guionizado, lo cual da mal rollo en televisión. Es un incordio estar viendo a peleles leyendo un teleprompter.


----------



## Kabraloka (30 Ene 2022)

a mi me gustaba cuando hacía "el peor programa de la semana", con la orquesta del reverendo

pero de eso... hace muchos años...

ahora no vale un pimiento


----------



## CommiePig (30 Ene 2022)

roures hace tele, quemando y tirando de la deuda publica remera

chiringuito sano del Don Piso wuarro


----------



## F.Alonso21 (31 Ene 2022)

Que puñetera nutricion, a ver si se arruina , aunque comiendo polla a billonarios genocidas satanicos pedofilos dificil.

Lo unico que tiene interesante es a la Sabatés, que esta bien rebuena, aunque yo que ella me habria quedado con secciones de deportes para no parecer que te vendes a tu regimen para el dia D si el pueblo se cabrea no vayan a por ti tambien, pero estas tias solo saben ser gregarias o cosas peores.

Ah la gente deberia saber que tiene 10 pisazos en Madrid o incluso mas, pero eh bien que da por culo al resto , ya me gustaria verle a el con curros de mierda, viendo como inmis moros reciben mas ayudas que el y tienen hijos y familia y estudiando cosas de verdad durante años puteado luego como becario o mileurista, y en un universo de feminazismo y tias que slo miran al que tiene dinero.

Antes de esto ya ni miraba telenoticias, los humoristas ya me cansaban profanaticos de regimenes que solo me empobrecen y coartan mi vida igualandome a algo peor que a un Lumpen.

Me interesan pelis de antes y series de antes, ya no queda casi nada bueno en tv, da putisimo asco.



ciberecovero dijo:


> El consumo en televisión cae a mínimos históricos en 2021
> 
> 
> Se han registrado 206 minutos de media por espectador, la cifra más baja desde 1993
> ...



Que sigan tocando los cojones que en 10 años va a ver la tv su puta madre o en 20 xD



Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Yo también me reía hace años, y eso que desde que lo conozco tiene esa mirada de las mil yardas que lo delata.
> 
> Estos mamporreros del régimen (de cualquier régimen) valen para todo y se adaptan como nadie.
> 
> ...



JOJOJO LA CASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SON ELLOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Y LA GENTE SIN ENTERARSE.



damnit dijo:


> efectivamente. Este fantoche se hizo famoso precisamente con su mierda de programa gracias a los años que Aznar estuvo en el gobierno. No hay más



Cuando Aznar se dejó hacer mucha broma y habia libertad de expresion, recuerdo que con ZP empezo la censura a ciertos artistas y medios, y la secta cuando ya no la sostuvieron las manos de Emilio Aragon se convirtio en El Nodo Nazi progre, al pasar a formar parte de Roures.


----------



## Cuarto Y Mitad de Chope (31 Ene 2022)

A mi este personaje la verdad nunca me hizo ni pizca de gracia. Bueno, miento. Creo que quizás algo en aquella época de Caiga quien Caiga pero poco más. Haciendo zaping le he visto alguna vez pero es que no le pillo esas graciosas suyas tan preparadas y tan guionizadas. Vamos es un puto sectareo que le mantiene las élites .


----------



## Bye Felicia (31 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> efectivamente. Este fantoche se hizo famoso precisamente con su mierda de programa gracias a los años que Aznar estuvo en el gobierno. No hay más



Pero si el intermedio empezó en 2006 ::


----------



## Tae-suk (31 Ene 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Lo unico que tiene interesante es a la Sabatés, que esta bien rebuena, aunque yo que ella me habria quedado con secciones de deportes para no parecer que te vendes a tu regimen para el dia D si el pueblo se cabrea no vayan a por ti tambien, pero estas tias solo saben ser gregarias o cosas peores.



A mí me parece más "interesante" la otra mulher... Cristina Gallego. 







No sé qué tiene esta tía, pero el caso es que *ME PONE...*


----------



## damnit (31 Ene 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Pero si el intermedio empezó en 2006 ::



Muy joven debes de ser tú… no tengo ni puta idea de lo que es el intermedio pero Wyoming se hizo archifamoso con CQC a finales de los 90


----------



## Vctrlnz (31 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Franco esta muerto JAJAJAJJAJAA El PP roba JAJAJAJAJA los fachas JAJAJJAJAJA.
> 
> Es el humor 190 del millonetis de Guarroming.
> 
> ...



Yo más bien rellenaria cunetas.
Algo más profundo para Ferreras, y después este, ébola y todos los rojos y rojas de mierda.


----------



## BogadeAriete (31 Ene 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> A mí me parece más "interesante" la otra mulher... Cristina Gallego.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 926220
> 
> ...



Es que las locas follan de vicio, y esta pverca tiene ojos de no haberse tomado el litio en años...


----------



## dragon33 (31 Ene 2022)

Que sea de izmierda es lo de menos, es un payaso pelota y sumiso del sistema al que no se enfrenta en nada, y la Plandemia me ha dejado claro quién es este tipo, también Beatriz Talegon es de izmierda pero si se ha enfrentado al sistema con la Plandemia. Yo empatizo hoy más con una Beatriz Talegon que con un Voxero como el doctor Mengele Esteigman o como se llame.


----------



## Burbujin00 (31 Ene 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que tuviera alguna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brindo por ello basura infumable para mononeuronales


----------



## Funcional (31 Ene 2022)

Los que decís que alguna vez os hizo gracia no entiendo donde la veis, francamente. Yo no le he visto la gracia ni cuando empezaba, allá por los noventa me parece. Hay gente que nace con gracia y con ingenio y con sentido del humor, y este tipejo no. 
Al margen de ideologías para mí una persona que tiene gracia, que le sale, es por ejemplo Carlos Latre, o gente con ingenio Santiago Segura, por ejemplo, y ya no hablemos de grandes monstruos del humor como Faemino y Cansado o lo que fueron Martes y Trece, sobre todo Millán Salcedo.
Junto a verdaderos cómicos o humoristas han surgido gente que pretende hacer gracia pero como no le sale tiene que recurrir a meterse con los enemigos, como Eva Hache, Anabel Alonso o este Wyoming. El único consuelo es que no pasarán a la historia como humoristas, nadie se seguirá riendo dentro de 30 años como con Gila o Martes y Trece.


----------



## JvB (31 Ene 2022)

No hay nada como un gobierno conservador para que a los izmierdistas les vaya bien .... se les da mucho mejor ir en contra que a favor .... por lo que este programa tenía los días contados


----------



## Kapitoh (31 Ene 2022)

Si saliesen las audiencias reales (ahora con receptores de tele por cable o el propio TDT, es sencillo de contabilizar) saldria a la luz que mas del 85% de programas no los ve ni el realizador, pero hay que mantener la mentira para que los publicistas decidan meter sus anuncios en la TV. Si vieran realmente el pastizal que se gastan en sus anuncios para que lo vean 4 viejos, seguramente se irian a Youtube, Twitch o incluso a los periodicos online.


----------



## Blas el Empalador (30 Mar 2022)

__





El Gran Wyoming causa baja repentina de 'El intermedio'






www.msn.com





repentina
repentina
repentina
repentina


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Abr 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> El consumo en televisión cae a mínimos históricos en 2021
> 
> 
> Se han registrado 206 minutos de media por espectador, la cifra más baja desde 1993
> ...




​


----------



## rondo (27 Abr 2022)

Que se joda


----------



## Karlb (28 Abr 2022)

Vago como cualquier rojo.









Sanidad elimina desde el próximo lunes la obligación de que los positivos por Covid estén aislados en casa


A partir del próximo lunes, 28 de marzo, una persona que sea positiva por Covid no estará obligada a permanecer en aislamiento en su casa durante siete días, aunque sí se le recomendará que haga reposo y que si sale a la calle lo haga con mascarilla y reduzca al máximo sus contactos sociales...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Stormtrooper (28 Abr 2022)

No veo la tele, no se quien es


----------



## Lego. (28 Abr 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Este hombre ha amasado una pequeña fortuna dedicando su vida a criticar a los que lograban una fortuna. Vamos, lo normal que cualquier personaje de izquierdas que consiga sus objetivos.



Ha hecho fortuna criticando a los ricos y explotadores, y la ha himbertido en acumular viviendas y exprimir familias.









Wyoming tiene 16 inmuebles en Madrid


Sus empresas poseen 3 millones en activos y numerosas viviendas en la capital de España. En 2014, obtuvo 254.000 euros de beneficio.




www.libertaddigital.com








También ha sido el azote de la corrupción (del PP), ha investigado tanto que sin querer se ha contagiado.








El Gran Wyoming, sancionado con pagar 566.000 euros a Hacienda


Malas noticias para José Miguel Monzón, El Gran Wyoming. La Audiencia Nacional ha rechazado el recurso interpuesto por el presentador para evitar el pago de una sanción de algo más




www.elmundo.es






Posiblemente el tipo más despreciable de todo el panorama mediático español.


----------



## stuka (28 Abr 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que tuviera alguna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*"... el personaje es gracioso "*

¿Hablas en serio?


----------



## juli (28 Abr 2022)

dapman dijo:


> ... es desamasiado sesgado, demasiado fanático, ve el mundo desde un punto de vista tan extremo que solamente a los de su secta puede gustar.



Jeta, putero , farlopero y trincón. Y desde hace casi medio siglo ya. Tó diox lo conoce, asínnn k satura un wevo.

De ver el mundo desde ekis punto de vista, nada. Éso es buscarle tres pies al gato.

Se ríe de todo diox, como casi todos los k están sakeando las admin públicas. Y así, el mensaje no llega. Entre otras cosas, porke el escepticismo general al k ha llegado wena parte de la plebe impide sectas , al menos, al nivel histórico en k se han dado.

Kizás el trinke directo del k tanta gente s´aprovecha o al k tantos otros aspiran sí implike votar en un momento dado...pero no algo espontáneo como enchufar la tele y deskojonarte.

Charlatán ocurrente , vertiginoso e ingenioso desde sus inicios...ya a nivel de verborrea guionizada previsible pa´l cheke de turno y punto. Amuermáo y amuermante trabajo d´oficina. Por cierto...y agrediendo a gran arte de su "clientela" , destroyer y frecuentemente apolítica en sus inicios ...para la k su panfleteo descaráo apesta tanto o más k para el resto.


----------



## lacuentaatras (28 Abr 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> No veo la tele, no se quien es




no ves la tele porque eres mu culto...el hilo te la sopla pero entras a presumir de.....de qué?


----------



## birdland (28 Abr 2022)

Este se mete de todo 

y no lo digo por decir , de primerísima ( primerísima ) mano


----------



## Gusman (28 Abr 2022)

Guarroming.... tiene fama de acosador sexual.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Abr 2022)

Otro funcionario más del régimen.


----------



## Falcatón (28 Abr 2022)

Uno de más de los putos hipócritas que presume de ser de izquierdas mientras tiene más propiedades inmobiliarias y dinero que un banco pero eso de repartir o de poner sus viviendas a disposición gratuita de los necesitados nada de nada, para eso capitalista a muerte.

Alguna vez vi un pedazo de su programa mientras zapeaba y eso fue hace bastante tiempo, cuando encendía el aparato manipulador. Nunca me gustaron sus chistes ideológicos.


----------



## EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS (28 Abr 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que tuviera alguna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracioso? Yo lo veo humor paco sin sentido y sólo apto para langostos. 

Tengo más de 30 años y no me hacen gracia las tonterías que dice, independientemente del tinte político que tenga.


----------



## Borzaco (28 Abr 2022)

Un Defensor del Pueblo llano ,gran propietario inmobiliario ,que curiosamente ,defiende la ocupación,sus defendidos,los okupas ,lo tienen a güevo,si le okupan seguro que ni denuncia.


----------



## machote hispano (28 Abr 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> La Montañer la más sabia que se alejó de toda esa basura



Bertin Osborne le metió un zasca sideral que la dejó tocada. Y hundida.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (28 Abr 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Este se mete de todo
> 
> y no lo digo por decir , de primerísima ( primerísima ) mano



Pués para llenar esa cavidad nasal hace falta mínimo 5 pollos para cada agujero


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Abr 2022)

Sabaté = MELAFO


----------



## Stormtrooper (28 Abr 2022)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> no ves la tele porque eres mu culto...el hilo te la sopla pero entras a presumir de.....de qué?



De que me chupais el nabo los que veáis a ese hijo de la gran puta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ederto (28 Abr 2022)

El intermedio lleva 16 años. Es normal que la gente termine cansándose. Al final Wyoming siempre es lo mismo. Por muchas salidas de pata de banco que pueda tener, todo cansa.


----------



## computer_malfuction (28 Abr 2022)

Contra la derecha vivíamos mejor, ¿verdad, Monzón?.


----------



## Decipher (28 Abr 2022)

¿Se han muerto todos los viejos que le veian? Será por el coronavirus.


----------



## treblinca (28 Abr 2022)

Se la suda, con 30 pisos alquilados en Madrid mañana se compra una Harley Davidson para entretenerse unos días.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (28 Abr 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> La Montañer la más sabia que se alejó de toda esa basura



Para irse a una cabaña...en serio sabía? 
Además quedo en ridiculo con Bertín por sectaria tambien ,menuda subnormal


----------



## Gubelkian (28 Abr 2022)

Se llama estar más pasao que Antonio Machín.

Que del Caiga Quien Caiga hace ya la friolera de más de 20 años.

Todo tiene un límite. Algunos lo saben ver y retirarse en buen momento y otros no.


----------



## Charles B. (28 Abr 2022)

Pura disidencia controlada. Vox le debe mucho al personaje este.


----------



## Fausto1880 (28 Abr 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> A mí me parece más "interesante" la otra mulher... Cristina Gallego.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 926220
> 
> ...



Pues me temo que lo que tiene son 20 cm.
Tiene pinta travelo.


----------



## Redwill (28 Abr 2022)

Desde Caiga quien caiga, eso es casi los años 90 no ha tenido gracia nunca mas, ha echo bien por que su capital lo ha invertido en ladrillo vamos lo tiene diversificado.


----------



## machote hispano (29 Abr 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> De que me chupais el nabo los que veáis a ese hijo de la gran puta.
> 
> Un saludo.



NO HOMO

Esta claro que yo NO te la voy a chupar (me da asco hasta escribir "Guarromin"), pero otros..., dígale a daputita que se quite la dentadura postiza...


----------



## machote hispano (29 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Se han muerto todos los viejos que le veian? Será por el coronavirus.



"Ese HIJO DE LA GRANDISIMA Y REPUTISIMA MIERDA MARXISTA QUE LO PARIÓ es médico en ejercicio, y no se conoce que ayudará a nadie ni fuera a apoyar al menos a sus compañeros de profesión NI UN PUTO DÍA. 

Se pasó todo lo que pudo encerrado haciendo el programa por Skype este PUTO COBARDE DE MIERDA, OJALÁ SE PUDRA EN EL INFIERNO. 
Y además junto con el resto de basura marxista subhumana proghez negó el problema lamiendo el escroto de su amo Sanchinflas, el mayor HIJODELAGRANDEYRECOCHINISIMAYZORRISIMAQUELOPARIO."


Eso es lo que me pareció oír de alguien desconocido, hace tiempo, en la cola del pan. Un poco fuerte, pero no le dije nada por llevar la mascarilla y yo ser contrario a la" violensia" verbal.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (29 Abr 2022)

Este hombre votará a VOX con tal de que vuelva a gobernar la derecha y así resucitar su imagen


----------



## OvEr0n (29 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> El intermedio lleva 16 años. Es normal que la gente termine cansándose. Al final Wyoming siempre es lo mismo. Por muchas salidas de pata de banco que pueda tener, todo cansa.



Esa es la tragedia de este pais. Que una basura asi tenga audiencia para aguantar 16 temporadas. Buena imagen de nuestra sociedad. Un calco a la bazofia que puebla meneame.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Abr 2022)

alguien que haya visto el ultimo programa y nos haga un resumen de las gilipolleces que ha oido?


----------



## hightower (29 Abr 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> No sé qué tiene esta tía, pero el caso es que *ME PONE...*



Cara de loca


----------



## Schenker (29 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Recuerdo uno de sus primeros programas, en Telemadrid, se llamaba "La noche se mueve", creo, y estaba bien, incluso interesante.
> Pero de eso hace décadas y décadas, ahora lo que hace da ascopena, básicamente. Una caricatura que creo que hasta hace daño a las ideas que dice defender...



Yo soy más viejo que tú y recuerdo un programa cojonudo que presentaban la guapa Paula Gardoqui y Wyoming, aunque era ella la principal. Un concurso serio sobre cine, primero ponían una película y luego hacían preguntas sobre la misma, además de explicar detalles técnicos como plano, escena y secuencia o cómo se hacen ciertos efectos especiales...Eran otros tiempos, la gente tenía cultura y pensaba, no salían azafatas en bikini...el programa duró poco y los que nos gusta el cine lo lamentamos


----------



## Covaleda (29 Abr 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Yo soy más viejo que tú y recuerdo un programa cojonudo que presentaban la guapa Paula Gardoqui y Wyoming, aunque era ella la principal. Un concurso serio sobre cine, primero ponían una película y luego hacían preguntas sobre la misma, además de explicar detalles técnicos como plano, escena y secuencia o cómo se hacen ciertos efectos especiales...Eran otros tiempos, la gente tenía cultura y pensaba, no salían azafatas en bikini...el programa duró poco y los que nos gusta el cine lo lamentamos



Joder ese no lo veía.


----------

